# SS 14.12.19 - Glass #3



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Philip Glass (1937 - )*

Symphony No. 3

1. I
2. II
3. III
4. IV
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This weekend it's American composer Philip Glass's Third Symphony. I'm not real familiar with Glass's works and don't believe I've ever heard this one so I'm looking forward to giving it a spin. I hope everyone else can join in as well.

I'll be listening to this one:
















Marin Alsop/Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen to Dennis Russel Davies here.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I will go with the Marin Alsop version with the BSO
I like minimalist music and have this disc in my collection
It may not be everyone’s cup of tea but I shall enjoy giving this another listen


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Although I've never been a huge Glass fan, he can be quite interesting. This is one of only a couple of discs of his music that I have.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

cougarjuno said:


> Although I've never been a huge Glass fan, he can be quite interesting. This is one of only a couple of discs of his music that I have.


 Alsop for me as well


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

This is my choice


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I gave the Naxos Alsop recording a try via You tube but I have to conclude its really not my thing - I am just not a minimalist fan.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I'll listen to the Alsop because I actually have it! It is probably 20 years since I listened to it but I can remember enjoying it back then - not greatly but enjoyment for all that!


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ I found it pleasant enough but (of course!) without much consequence. It will probably be 20 years before I listen to it again (assuming I have 20 years left in me). I do prefer Glass from those earlier days to his more recent work that I have sometimes come to actively dislike!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

cougarjuno said:


> Although I've never been a huge Glass fan, he can be quite interesting.


I've yet to hear the "interesting" stuff. And this symphony is no exception. I find his fame and popularity quite baffling.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I listened and found it 'minimally' enjoyable. However, I forgot it as soon as it was done. I like his chamber pieces more. Doubtful I'll bother with this work again.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Malx said:


> I gave the Naxos Alsop recording a try via You tube but I have to conclude its really not my thing - I am just not a minimalist fan.


Sorry, but I'm with Malx on this one.
Sorry, but I'm with Malx on this one.
Sorry, but I'm with Malx on this one.
Sorry, but I'm with Malx on this one.
Sorry, but I'm with Malk on this one.
Sorry, but I'm with Malx on this one.
Sorry, but I'm with Malx in this one.
Sorry, but I'm with Malx on this one.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

^^ CnC Bartok gets my best post of the month award! ^^


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I didn't listen to it at all. But I did so repeatedly.


----------

